# How long is the revokation?



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

I recently just lost my license and was wondering how long would I lose it for. My record is:
$50 Loud Music (illegal operation) - fought and won
$50 Loud Music (illegal operation) - paid 
about a $30 fine for no front license plate - paid
$300 blue lights without a permit - fought and won
reckless endangerment - pending court trial
$685 speeding 105 in a 40 - pending hearing

I received a statement from the state saying I am an immediate threat and my license is suspended on April 19 for an indefinite period. If I get a hearing, how long would it be without my license and would i get any restrictions on my license wen i get it back


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Damn playa, bet you drivin' a phat whip. Lemme guess, an 02 Camry lowered to scrape the road surface, pimped out with a big ass fin, oversized tires with spinners and the fart can muffler. Bet you gots a oversized RPM gauge and a fake ass NOS bottle strapped to the A frame too. I bet you look hard when you roll, sitting in your aftermarket racing seats barely high enough to see over the dash. Don't worry playa dah hoes can see you and yo bra cuz all the neon lights inside be spotlightin' you..

It's not up to the police how long you lose your license. Be thankful for that. The RMV will advise you when they finally decide.. Frankly poser, given your admitted history I hope you lose it indefinitely. Maybe instead of asking people on this BB about your license, you should worry about your driving. Slow the fuck down before someone has to pull your lifeless body out of your car. Or worse, *you* cause someone else's death....


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

There is no way I'm even biting on this one....


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> I recently just lost my license and was wondering how long would I lose it for. My record is:
> $50 Loud Music (illegal operation) - fought and won
> $50 Loud Music (illegal operation) - paid
> about a $30 fine for no front license plate - paid
> ...


You will loose it for life !!!!!!! So don't worry about restrictions.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

All I am going to say is with that record I hope it stays revoked for a very very very long time.


----------



## Stevec (Dec 29, 2006)

Wolfman said:


> Dude, you're a sucky driver. Save the fine money and buy yourself a bus pass.


Or a bicycle.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

beat me to it stevec!


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

Is it just me or does that speeding fine not add up?


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

I wouldn't worry about it. Just keep driving


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

USMCTrooper said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. Just keep driving


* Yeah, screw Ma. and theyre silly rules!What are they gonna do about it?:mrgreen: *


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Stevec said:


> Or a bicycle.


He will probably end up like this dude...










Oh well, I guess he shouldn't have endangered so many life's.
</IMG>


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

Yo man ima give to ya straight.

You are a punk ass, and suck at driving. Hopefully you will never get your license back.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

haha he got ripped a new asshole. lol i hope you dont get it back


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Unregistered said:


> I recently just lost my license and was wondering how long would I lose it for. My record is:
> $50 Loud Music (illegal operation) - fought and won
> $50 Loud Music (illegal operation) - paid
> about a $30 fine for no front license plate - paid
> ...


It looks like you only got stopped six times. Compare that to the number of times you drive and you'll see that the chances are slim for getting pulled over.

The Odds are in your favor. Don't worry about it.


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Danman is this you???????


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

1st loud music - i was wrongfully pulled over for loud music cuz they believed i was "street racing" which is honestly not true so she gave me a ticket for loud music which is funny because i only had 2 workable speakers in my car at the time. and i fought it with the magistrate and won
2nd loud music - i did it i was angry at a soccer game i lost, played some distrubed
license plate - my front license plate fell off because it was put on wrong becuase i need a special extender which i didnt have. on my way to walmart to go get one i got pulled over for it. now i chose to pay the $30 ticket because i worked 30+ hours and was a full time student, i figured paying for the ticket would save me time
blue lights - small leds in the front of my car inside my engine capartment. they were not connected to ground because i didnt want them anymore. i nvr drove with them on they only something to show my friends cuz it looked cool. i guess some how they touched a ground becuase i was pulled over and i was wondering y becuase i hadnt done anything. he asked me where they were and i was shocked he knew i had them but he gave me the fine which i fought at the magistrate and won
wreckless endangerment - i pulled into an empty mcdonalds parking lot, where i work, and as i was pulling i pulled on the ebrake a lil to give a lil fish tale no biggie. no one was around it was an empty parkin lot. i ended up lockin the ebrake my accident and spinngin around. as i realized how stupid that was i just backed up into a spot and as i was getting out a squad car was fastly approaching
speeding ticket - i was in the left lane on a two lane highway i was speeding about 75 mph in the 40, the truck on my right was passing me up so i dont kno how fast he was goin. but in the break down lane was a squad car. when i got over a small hill the car just ahead of me braked becuase 5 other cars were stoppped on the highway. the truck had seen the squad car and braked hard before i got to the cars in front of me i signaled right as fast as i could and wen i slid in to the right lane i then saw the cops standing in the right lane as i also swerve to avoid them i lost control and hit a guard rale. i could have been goin that fast cuz i would have flipped the car, had more damage and i couldnt have been able to avoid the 6 cars in the left lane the two officers, their squad car and a tow truck just ahead of them. i remember looking up the hill seeing the man in the red truck sideways up the hill and the cops running toward me. when traffic resumed he snickered wen he drove by


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

Nachtwächter said:


> Is it just me or does that speeding fine not add up?


i see it too should be 650..lol

209 no its not me this time.. you can have a mod look into it if you want


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Wer those stori's sposed 2 mke us fel bad 4 u? u'r speling is horible and u'r drivin is wrse.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Your a moving HAZARD, be grateful if they pull your license....its going to save you from serving time for killing someone....But odds are if your revoked, YOULL DRIVE ANYWAY.Someday if/when you mature apply for a license.


----------



## Paul22 (Apr 12, 2007)

This person should be shot


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

damn "squad cars"..............


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

ohhh this is a good one.


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

Yo man ima give it to ya straight again:



elykyle said:


> 1st loud music - i was wrongfully pulled over for loud music cuz they believed i was "street racing" which is honestly not true *So why didn't "she" write you for speeding or something. Loud music is pretty odd for a "hunch" charge. *
> 2nd loud music - i did it i was angry at a soccer game i lost, played some distrubed *So, is that your defense?*
> 
> blue lights - small leds in the front of my car inside my engine capartment. they were not connected to ground because i didnt want them anymore. *If your smart enough to put them in, you should be smart enough to realize that a stripped wire can easily cause problems, or in this case, turn the lights on. * i was pulled over and i was wondering y becuase i hadnt done anything. *Yes you did, you put illegal blue lights in your vehicle.*
> ...


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

i need a special extender which i didnt have. on my way to walmart to go get one i got pulled over for it. 
*Sell it somewhere else cuz I'm not buying it*

blue lights - small leds in the front of my car inside my engine capartment. 
*You're just a F'n dope!! I say double the fine!!*


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

For some reason I dont feel like dropping the hammer on you.

The only reason you are in this situation is because of *your* driving. Not the officers, truck driver, 6 cars and a tow truck. With that said, when (if) you get your license back, hopefully you'll take note of how much of an inconvience it was and act accordingly. Remember: driving is a privilege not a right. 
I don't know you but your driving record does sound sketchy. Good luck in school & work and hopefully you'll learn from this experience.


----------



## CJmajor27 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Dude how old are you? Your whole post shows a driving career of nothing but showboating. Like a teen who just got the keys to a high powered sports car.*


> 1st loud music - i was wrongfully pulled over for loud music cuz they believed i was "street racing" which is honestly not true so she gave me a ticket for loud music which is funny because i only had 2 workable speakers in my car at the time. and i fought it with the magistrate and won* Your point? 2 high end speakers can set off car alarms.*
> 2nd loud music - i did it i was angry at a soccer game i lost, played some distrubed *Who's fault is that? Anger management classes might be in order*
> license plate - my front license plate fell off because it was put on wrong becuase i need a special extender which i didnt have. on my way to walmart to go get one i got pulled over for it. now i chose to pay the $30 ticket because i worked 30+ hours and was a full time student, i figured paying for the ticket would save me time *What a load of croc. I'm work 30+ hours too and a full time student. That excuse doesn't hold water. Be responsible and FIND TIME!! Your next statement shows you found time to show off to your friends.*
> blue lights - small leds in the front of my car inside my engine capartment. they were not connected to ground because i didnt want them anymore. i nvr drove with them on they only something to show my friends cuz it looked cool. i guess some how they touched a ground becuase i was pulled over and i was wondering y becuase i hadnt done anything. he asked me where they were and i was shocked he knew i had them but he gave me the fine which i fought at the magistrate and won *Anyone with blue lights on their car and isn't a cop,is a whacker of the first order. There is no real rym or reason to have it. Showing off to friends cause it looks cool is beyond stupid.*
> ...


* 75 in a 40 But you got a ticket for doing 105 in a 40? Very smart*. *Had you kept to the speed limit, you won't have to come up with such a lame excuse to get sympathy on a police site*


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Please tell me this is a registered user playing a prank. Please? Anyone want to own up to it? Anyone?


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

JoninNH said:


> Please tell me this is a registered user playing a prank. Please? Anyone want to own up to it? Anyone?


It is a registered user. "*elykyle" *had to register so he could reply with all of his dumb ass excuses.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2007)

Okay. I'm going to apologize for posting this thread. I had originally only wanted to know how long I would lose my license. But I was only made fun of. I understand I have done stupid things and I'm not giving excuses just explanations. I don't want anyone to feel bad for me all I wanted to know is some information. I'm sorry that if my online typing isn't good enough for you, so I hope this will suffice. I understand that looking at my record, I may seem like the horrible teenager you may portray me. But I'm not a punk or a bad kid, just someone who has done a few dumb things. I don't do drugs or drink, hell I don't even go to the "club". All I do is go to work and then class, and occasionally IHOP on saturday nights. But thanks to the few who actually somewhat answered my questions.


----------



## lacer (Dec 1, 2006)

Squad car? what is this the 40's


----------



## ermal3k (Oct 6, 2006)

Why would you do 105 on a 40... ?


----------



## tomcats (Aug 26, 2005)

IHOP on Saturday????? Dude!!!!!!! You rock!!!!!!!!!............friggin toucher


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

*Yo, check it out:*



elykyle said:


> Okay. I'm going to apologize for posting this thread. *Good, stop posting your replies than.* I had originally only wanted to know how long I would lose my license. *And we originaly answered your question, call the RMV.* But I was only made fun of. *Thats right, along with everyone else on this forum. Despite what you think, we're not discriminating against you.* I understand I have done stupid things and I'm not giving excuses just explanations. *Who gives a shit?* I don't want anyone to feel bad for me *I think it's pretty clear that no one does.* all I wanted to know is some information. I'm sorry that if my online typing isn't good enough for you, *it has nothing to do with your typing, just check your spelling, this isn't some friggin chat room.* so I hope this will suffice. I understand that looking at my record, I may seem like the horrible teenager you may portray me. But I'm not a punk *No, you're a "gangsta" *or a bad kid, just someone who has done a few dumb things *got that one right*. I don't do drugs or drink *good, you made one good decision*, hell I don't even go to the "club" . All I do is go to work and then class, and occasionally IHOP on saturday nights *YO MAN IHOP IZ DA BOMB*. But thanks to the few who actually somewhat answered my questions *You're welcome, thank you for choosing MassCops*.


----------

